# The Rig V3 Mech mod by Vape Amp — The good & the bad



## Waine (6/4/17)

I have had this Mech mod for a few months now. Initially I thought it was so amazing. Reviewers who have just acquired a new device tend to say good things about it initially as there is this human factor that says: "I have chosen something great and I want to show others what a nice new unit I have chosen". I am no exception. I said good things about this in the beginning, but a few months down the line, I feel it's time to mention a few relevant things about the Rig V3.

Looks

The V3 looks great. Gazing at its Matt black finish with the boastful USA design features are all captivating in the beginning. You feel this will be a winner when you read reviews and look at pics pondering on adding it to your Mech collection.

Build. 

It is built primarily of aluminum, making it surprisingly super light, even with a battery inside. The threads are buttery smooth. The other connecting pins and pieces are all made of high grade copper. The construction is sturdy, neat and it is a bit taller than other Mechs. It's long enough to fill the hand comfortably and to fire the very smooth button effectively. The button and spring throw is really nice. No issues here.

Conductivity 

I won't go into the debate of how conductive it is compared to Stainless Steel, brass or copper mods. However, compared to my other Mechs, I find this to be on the not-so-hard hitting side. Even with a fully charged Sony VTC6 and the threads cleaned, I will say the conductivity is low and it does not deliver a strong punch as I expected.




Cleaning - a silly nut 

Here is my bugbear. The threads on any Mech mod must be cleaned regularly for maximum effectiveness. But to clean it, you must use a tweezers or specially made tool, inserted down the tube, in order to unscrew the locking nut that keeps the firing button and spring in place. This can be finicky and irritating to remove and replace after cleaning. In the process you end up scratching the nut that closes the circuit that keeps the fire button together. The button and spring pops out on you sometimes while trying to screw it back on.

It would have been great if they included a special tool to help remove this locking nut. Or just designed it more user friendly for cleaning. Consequently, I made my own tool or use a tweezers which I still battle with sometimes.













Performance 

It's not a hybrid connection. It's made for aluminum. I have to use RDA's with thick 510 pins and low ohm builds to get a decent, warm vape out of it. Some RDA's are not as effective as others on this unit.

Out of the 6 Mech mods I own, this is my least favorite. Perhaps it is because the others have hybrid 510 connections. In fairness, it is still a great Mech, I have had some pleasurable vapes from it. And many have said they love their Rig V3's. But the mission of unscrewing the fire button nut every time you clean it is a major con for me personally.

Would I recommend it

For the price, and what you get, I think it is a little overpriced. The USA branding is what you are paying for. If you don't mind the hassle of buggering around with the fire button locking pin upon dis-assembly and re-assembly, then you may still like it.

Having said that, it is still a nice Mech, but my OCD will not allow me to get a second one.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## PistolJay (6/4/17)

I agree with pretty much everything you said. Looks wise, its a sexy mech, especially topped with the Terk RDA, but the button is a PITA to get apart, i even broke the tips of my Nylon pliers trying to unscrew via those little holes. Since getting a Kennedy roundhouse, I don't have to build as low as I used to build on the Rig V3 (0.08ohm) to get a nice, hot, instant vape. I'm currently rocking a 0.10 full Ni80 build on the roundhouse and its perfect. But I'm sure that's due to the Kennedy being a hybrid. The 510 connection / battery rattle adjuster on the Rig is quite long. Also, with my Rig, the battery rattle adjuster wasn't the greatest. It would often loosen up and unscrew itself giving me some rattle.


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/4/17)

Thanx @Waine, much appreciated. 
Will steer clear of this one. 

I was actually checking it out..

Next on my cards is the geekvape mech pro


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries (6/4/17)

Thank you, one of my wish list that can be scratched off, saves me some time. 

I find these type of reviews refreshing. Others might overlook these little nuisances due to the price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/4/17)

Too late for me. Already have the mech and extension tube on order. I included the tool in my order as it was $15.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (6/4/17)

@ComradJuju Well done for getting the tool. You are going to need it! I made another tool, which I will take a pic of soon. I still battle.

I saw these tools made for this on You Tube. Very nifty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrad Juju (7/4/17)

Waine said:


> @ComradJuju Well done for getting the tool. You are going to need it! I made another tool, which I will take a pic of soon. I still battle.
> 
> I saw these tools made for this on You Tube. Very nifty.
> 
> ...



Thanks

I mainly bought the Mech to use it in stacked mode so pretty keen to see how it performs with 2 18650's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

